# Relatively new...



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am relatively new to actually taking care of a planted tank... I have had plants before but just sort of threw in some fertilizer, put a plant bulb in and they did alright, but I am going all out this time...

Tank Specs:
75 gallon
2x65watt 6700K straight pin compact flourescent 
80-82 degrees
XP3 and Biowheel 350B
Aquaclear 70
Rena Air Pump
Eco Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate

Current Plants:
Assorted Crypts
Dark Red Jungle Val
Jungle Val
Dwarf Subulata
Java Fern
Java Moss
Broad Leaf Chain Sword
Rosette Sword
Anubias Congensis
(I realize these arent all the best plants and I will probably change some out... I just got them cause they looked cool at the time, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated cause I know some of them probably arent the best for my tank after doing the reading I should have done before I got them)

Current Parameters:
pH - 7.2
Nitrate - 20ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0ppm

I dont have test kits for anything else, I know I need to get one for phosphates.

The current supplements I have are Flourish Excel, Flourish Comprehensive, Flourish Iron, Flourish Phosphorous and Flourish Potassium.

Currently I do about 30-40% water change a week with 9 baby rbps living in my tank.

As of now, I am figuring on dosing Flourish Comprehensive twice a week, Flourish Excel every other day, Flourish Iron once a week, Flourish Potassium every other day and Phosphorous once a week. Any suggestions as to changes in the schedule.

Currently my plants are growing, but slowly, I just started to dose this week as of yesterday so I know I wont see changes for a while. I also have a slight brown algae problem, but Dippy Eggs already explained that I have it because I didnt have a good light and I wasnt dosing enough nutrients, so I have changed all that and am hoping the algae goes away in a few weeks or so.

I think that is all... any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

If you've talked to dippy I'm sure he has already told you to look at this thread, but just in case he hasn't. 
It sounds like you have a good plant load, how many of each species do you have though? It is always a good idea to have lots of plants in your tank when you start them up, especially fast growers. The fast growers will help to absorb all those extra nutrients in your tank, which will aid in the fight against algae. I purchased one bunch of hornwort which is a fast grower and it has just taken off like crazy (I've begun to plant my 75 with the trimmings, already had to trim it 3 or 4 times!) so i strongly suggest getting maybe two or three bunches of this stuff. Other fast growers are Anarcharis, Watersprite, wisteria, Rotala indica, Hygro. 
About your dosing, if it is working, as in you don't have algae and your plants are growing then stick to your current regimen. 
Good luck, you should post some pictures!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for that article, Dippy hadnt showed me it yet, but I am sure he would have... I will read it later today during AutoCAD class









As for number of plants:
10 - Assorted Crypts
12 - Dark Red Jungle Val
35 - Jungle Val
45 (I only ordered 30 and I am sure I have even more now cause the stuff is sending out tons of babies) - Dwarf Subulata
3, but one is dieing so I will have many more from the ones growing off the leaf tips - Java Fern
1 big clump and a few small - Java Moss
10 - Broad Leaf Chain Sword
5 - Rosette Sword
6 - Anubias Congensis

I guess the whole schedule thing will be experiment then, I am figuring it will take a little while to get everything balanced after I am sure it was all out of whack for the last couple of months. I will have to see about getting some anachris to let float as when Im done I can just feed it to my turtles


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very interesting article and lots of info... thanks for the link!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I am relatively new to actually taking care of a planted tank... I have had plants before but just sort of threw in some fertilizer, put a plant bulb in and they did alright, but I am going all out this time...
> 
> Tank Specs:
> 75 gallon
> ...


ya Chuck has a nice post there.. 
it sounds to me like you have done your reading, and now you move on to getting the balance between light and ferts.
I think you are doing good..! Really good!
I think now, all you need to do is keep an eye on your plants. If something goes wrong, post some pics, and let us know how you are dosing the tank.. a Phosphate test kit will be the only other thing I would recommend.. but _most of the time_, a lack of phosphate results in a green spot algea bloom.
Then you just add phosphate.. lol ..if your plants start to yellow, try more potassium, or comprehensive..(i think you are ok there) if they start to get white, add iron. 
If you get black brush algea, try adding more excell. 
be sure to wipe your glass of dust algea if you get any










Hope all goes well! Post some pics! sounds nice!

ya that Tom Barr article is pretty interesting


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the encrouagement Dippy!

I will post some pics in the next couple of days... I am still a little embarassed by all the algae but hopefully it starts to get better soon and all my plants should start to green back up soon and become the perfect habitat for my ps!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Thanks for all the encrouagement Dippy!
> 
> I will post some pics in the next couple of days... I am still a little embarassed by all the algae but hopefully it starts to get better soon and all my plants should start to green back up soon and become the perfect habitat for my ps!


algea happens in the beginning! You will balance the tank out, as long as you try to get an idea of how your parameters are comming (NO3, PO4 mostly)

some before and after pics will not only be cool to look at, but will encourage you as well!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive sir Dippy









Full tank shot... actually makes it look halfway decent as you cant see all the algae.









Java Fern with baby java ferns growing off the tip of the leaf... should I do anything special with these??









Anubias with lots of that nasty brown algae that keeps coming back... hopefully it will be gone soon!









Dwarf Subulata with some baby guppies in the pic... still looks a little pale I think but hopefully that will disappear soon as well.









Vallisernia with some roots growing at the waters surface... what should I do about this and why is it doing it??


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The javafern growing roots/plantlets all over the place is normal. Give it about 1-3 months to attach then clip off the problem leaves.

The brown algae is all part of a new tank. It goes away over time and Otocinclus will destory it if you add them.

Sag tends to be bright green. Don't be surprised if your dwarf sag new growth is bright neon green, thats normal.

I like your overall setup, it looks much like my original setup. I just wish I chould have figured out how to make it work. Yours is looking great so far, BTW.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What is Otocinclus??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, this is a very nice tank! Super job on the scape! I love this look

Stick with it, you will always have problems in the beginning..

First, be patient.. I stressed out way too much when I first started planting aquariums..
Get some ottos, amano or cherry shrimp.. make sure you are dosing enough excell.. do you dose nitrogen at all? (nitrate)

If not, I am wondering how you are getting such a nice level.. Hmm


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

hey therizman1,

i'm new to planted aquariums too but i can 100% vouch for ottocincluses.

they're friggin amazing.. in a tank that size get a little pack of them.. maybe 10-15? they will do wonders on your algae..

i had one in my tengallon.. and it was working like a maniac cleaning all the leaves.. so i went and got one more. they keep the algae at par in my tank and keep my hands dry!









DEF get some!

btw, tank looks hot


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ya, this is a very nice tank! Super job on the scape! I love this look
> 
> Stick with it, you will always have problems in the beginning..
> 
> ...


That is what the LFS said it was when they tested it, I am going to test my water again tonight... I do it every Thursday night... last time I tested it, it was around 10-15 and I was kind of surprised when they said it was so high, but I will post my specs again tonight.

I am going to call the LFS's around me tonight and try to find some ottos for my tank... I just hope my ps dont eat them... only thing left alive is a zebra danio that just wont die no matter what predators its with (has been with an angelfish that ate every tail on every other fish in my tank, been with red ear slider turtles, been with a snapping turtle and now with piranhas) and a clown loach that just chills with them like hes one of the gang.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, found some Ottos and will either go get them tonight or tomorrow night... what a rip off at my LFS though... 3 for $11... I just hope my ps dont eat them too quick.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Ok, found some Ottos and will either go get them tonight or tomorrow night... what a rip off at my LFS though... 3 for $11... I just hope my ps dont eat them too quick.


My lfs have them 3 for $5.. it is a high price..


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ok, found some Ottos and will either go get them tonight or tomorrow night... what a rip off at my LFS though... 3 for $11... I just hope my ps dont eat them too quick.


My lfs have them 3 for $5.. it is a high price..
[/quote]

Well that LFS is kind of higher end and I will give them the fact that they have really good healthy fish... good news is though, my friend works at Petsmart and they just got some new ones in, so I am getting 4 of them for $1.59 each and should have them in about an hour!


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

sweet!

they're pretty small fish and so long as there is lots of good cover. they might last..

but it's hard to tell. i've never kept mine with my RBP and i think everyone here knows.... they'll eventually become lunch


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

-={Nexus}=- said:


> sweet!
> 
> they're pretty small fish and so long as there is lots of good cover. they might last..
> 
> but it's hard to tell. i've never kept mine with my RBP and i think everyone here knows.... they'll eventually become lunch


hehee ya, just get new ones lol


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> sweet!
> 
> they're pretty small fish and so long as there is lots of good cover. they might last..
> 
> but it's hard to tell. i've never kept mine with my RBP and i think everyone here knows.... they'll eventually become lunch


hehee ya, just get new ones lol
[/quote]
Out of the 5 that I bought a week ago one is left! and part of his tail fin is missing so I know vizzini has been after him


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

So far of the 9 I got, I counted 7 this morning and would guess the other two are just somewhere that I cant see them. They are doing an amazing job cleaning my tank though, I wish I would have known about these little guys before!


----------

